# Winter Build Thread



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well guys I have had all these plans in place and have finally executed some of them. So I thought I would post up some pics with a build thread. There are a lot of pics!

Bought a V8 Touareg to drive in the winter









Gave my puppy a ride :laugh:









Started to Test fit the votex lip and sides before I started to rip the car apart









Decided to install my TR8L before it went to paint




































Cut some pipe bends up and took them to get welded by my buddies













































All done









Then I started on the interior


















A little Di-Noc work


















A stripped interior piece before putting black suede on









The interior pieces finished! I even did the rear pieces



























Finally took everything off and sent it off to paint. These are a few pics of them prepping it before paint. The whole car will be repainted the same audi blue.






















































Finished front and rear grille in SEM Trim Black









Refinishing my CupraR lip to go under the votex lip! I hated the textured look (has to be all smooth) This will also be painted in SEM Trim Black










I hope you guys enjoy my little winter build thread. I will have more pics as soon as I finish more stuff opcorn:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good! You'll love the look of the votex with the cupraR lip, I know I like mine!










How is the suede working out for application? I have some heavy black suede/microfiber that I considered doing some interior work with...especially the steering column plastics...

Joe


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Looks awesome. You'll love the votex look w/despoiled....don't let them put it back on. ;-)



















looking forward to the updates.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Looking good! You'll love the look of the votex with the cupraR lip, I know I like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car. 

As long as you use a strong adhesive you'll be fine (3M super 90, not 77)


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Looking good! You'll love the look of the votex with the cupraR lip, I know I like mine!
> 
> How is the suede working out for application? I have some heavy black suede/microfiber that I considered doing some interior work with...especially the steering column plastics...
> 
> Joe


Your car was my inspiration to put the cupra lip under the votex front :thumbup:

The suede I used was Liz Claiborne from JoAnn Fabrics and it was $27.99 a yard! It has a little bit of stretch and wasn't to heavy but it worked great :thumbup: I also used 3M stage 2 adhesive to bond it to the plastic. It will stick to anything you want it to!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Looks awesome. You'll love the votex look w/despoiled....don't let them put it back on. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! 

I love the way the car looks with no spoiler, but our cars get unstable at high speeds without one and I plan on going big turbo once I get the car back so I have to be careful :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good so faropcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks good so faropcorn:


Thanks man! 
I can't wait to get the car back from paint. Im going to need some new rims though, have any ideas :screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I love the way the car looks with no spoiler, but our cars get unstable at high speeds without one and I plan on going big turbo once I get the car back so I have to be careful :laugh:


Yea, at triple digit autobahn speeds is did 10 yrs ago in europe. Stability control and control arm bushes were also part of the fix. i doubt seriously even with "big turbo" gains you'll have issues. Why? No place for sustained triple digit speeds plus you no longer have a stock suspension, right? But for your own peace of mind you have to do what makes you feel safe. She'll still be beautiful when you're done.

I can say that at "near" triple digit speeds mine is still rock solid.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Im going to need some new rims though, have any ideas :screwy:


What do you like?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Yea, at triple digit autobahn speeds is did 10 yrs ago in europe. Stability control and control arm bushes were also part of the fix. i doubt seriously even with "big turbo" gains you'll have issues. Why? No place for sustained triple digit speeds plus you no longer have a stock suspension, right? But for your own peace of mind you have to do what makes you feel safe. She'll still be beautiful when you're done.
> 
> I can say that at "near" triple digit speeds mine is still rock solid.
> 
> cheers.


I'm in VA and usually go to the VIR with the Virginia Porsche club, and I will be hitting 135mph on the back straight so it will make me feel a lot safer.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> What do you like?


I like some of the Rotiform stuff, but I wan't some thing that nobody's done before :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The best thing I can recommend is find some multi piece wheels and refurbish them. Then you can make them 1 off that won't be the same as any one else's


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> The best thing I can recommend is find some multi piece wheels and refurbish them. Then you can make them 1 off that won't be the same as any one else's


Yeah I hear what your saying man because I love your BBS's. Where would you recommend looking?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I'm in VA and usually go to the VIR with the Virginia Porsche club, and I will be hitting 135mph on the back straight so it will make me feel a lot safer.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Yeah I hear what your saying man because I love your BBS's. Where would you recommend looking?


It depends if you want to rebuild them yourself/have them rebuilt or if you want to spend the dough on ones that are already redone


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> It depends if you want to rebuild them yourself/have them rebuilt or if you want to spend the dough on ones that are already redone


To me i almost rather spend the money for someone to do them or buy them already done because I have so much stuff going on with the car right now. I have checked out http://vrwheels.com but they don't have any 5x100 lug patterns. but they have a a lot of rare used rims for great prices :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

you need a set of these. ;-)










TT OEM BBS RSIIs.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> you need a set of these. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right I do :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a little update!
































































opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> To me i almost rather spend the money for someone to do them or buy them already done because I have so much stuff going on with the car right now. I have checked out http://vrwheels.com but they don't have any 5x100 lug patterns. but they have a a lot of rare used rims for great prices :thumbup:


Honestly bolt pattern doesnt matter because adapters can be custom made in any size. I would find a set you like with offsets of 40mm or less and then have them rebuilt. Then just get some adapters:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Honestly bolt pattern doesnt matter because adapters can be custom made in any size. I would find a set you like with offsets of 40mm or less and then have them rebuilt. Then just get some adapters:thumbup:


Thats a great Idea I just have to find a rim I really like :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There are plenty to chose from. I would just stick with a classic mesh or fat 5 or 6 spoke wheel.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> There are plenty to chose from. I would just stick with a classic mesh or fat 5 or 6 spoke wheel.


I really want the Rotiform NUE


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They work well and they come in 5x100


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I think thats the route im going to head :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do it!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you should do some frontal bumper shaving while you've got it in the shop...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

YES! Bye, bye to the aliens and plate tub if it were me!

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If its not too late they do have a point:beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I wanted to do it but in Virginia they are nazi's about front plates....I would love to get rid of the aliens considering I ripped all that crap out in the first place! They are making me a blank insert and then an insert with a license plate holder on it so I can switch it up for the cops.... I love the idea of getting the aliens shaved up :thumbup::thumbup:

I will ask buddy on monday if he can add that to the bill :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

neb don't you have yours shaved?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeup. I have a hideaway plate holder for my front plate too. Old pic but you get the idea.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> yeup. I have a hideaway plate holder for my front plate too. Old pic but you get the idea.


That looks good man :thumbup: 

So I talked to my buddy and they are gonna shave the aliens opcorn:

Will have some pics when they get started :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I have a few updated pics of the progress :thumbup: 

I finally finished smoothing my Cupra Lip and finished it in SEM Trim Black to match the rest of the black pieces on the car! 









I took NEB's and Played's advice and had them take out the aliens 



























They also started to take the final pieces off before they paint the body 




























Hopefully next update will have some paint on her opcorn:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup:Looks Great! 
Waiting for some updates opcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks bud :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PAINT!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see this done!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can't wait to see this done!


 Me either man.... They but 8 coats of clear on it  

When its all done I have to go down there and we are going to sand and buff like mad men :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's gon look schweeet


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> nice!


 Thanks man! 

It should look epic....Im getting ready to order some rims :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Got some new pics opcorn: 

Just came out of the booth yesterday... There is still alot of sanding and buffing to be done to get that glass look :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks better already


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks better already


 I think so to man... They haven't even touched it yet thats just how it come out of the booth. I cant wait until they start to polish opcorn:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Got some new pics opcorn:
> 
> Just came out of the booth yesterday... There is still alot of sanding and buffing to be done to get that glass look :beer:


  LOOK'S like glass!!! opcorn: This is gonna be very nice when done :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

20psi now said:


> LOOK'S like glass!!! opcorn: This is gonna be very nice when done :beer:


 Thanks man! It should look like a mirror when all finished I will keep everyone updated opcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a litte teaser!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice. Always like Roti's


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

BLQ's I like, wish I had some more spending cash id get a set my self! Them will look TIT'S on your TT. :laugh: :beer: opcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmmm.


I hope thats a good Hmmmm



Neb said:


> Nice. Always like Roti's


Me too man....I wanted some 3 piece ones but the time it takes to make them did not fit into my march deadline



20psi now said:


> BLQ's I like, wish I had some more spending cash id get a set my self! Them will look TIT'S on your TT. :laugh: :beer: opcorn:


Thanks man



Well I decided to throw them on and give you guys a look :beer: I went ahead and ordered five of them so I could have a full size spare:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

19's? Looks $$$


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks bro



Neb said:


> 19's? Looks $$$


Thanks man 

I cant wait for the thing to actually be put back together and see the final product opcorn:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wheels look great :thumbup: are they staggered?and how wide are the rears?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> Wheels look great :thumbup: are they staggered?and how wide are the rears?


They are 8.5 et35 all around but I have 25mm spacers in the rear and 15mm in the front.... I think im going to do 30mm in the rear, hellaflush :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

20psi now said:


> opcorn:


opcorn: me too man!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb The setup is 19" X 8.5 Et 35 with 25mm rear and 15mm front 225/35/19 :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well guys I started to put the car back together today and got a little work done....So I thought I would share some of the photos....The car has dust all over and needs to be buffed a few more times :thumbup:























































I wil post up some more on monday when we get the doors back on and spoiler and a bunch of other stuff opcorn:

One of my Touareg because I love them :heart::heart:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man! Have you decided on rim color yet?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man! Have you decided on rim color yet?


Yep, we shall see when its done opcorn:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

TT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Tuareg :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> Yep, we shall see when its done opcorn:


Can't wait opcorn:



MeizelTT said:


> TT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Tuareg :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:


Thanks man! I just want this thing all done :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man! I just want this thing all done :laugh:


Then you would be bored and looking for other ways to put money into it:laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Then you would be bored and looking for other ways to put money into it:laugh:


Is it bad that I'm already looking for other way to mess with it :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No that's normal ha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> No that's normal ha


Tru dat.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Tru dat.


I will third that :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well we did some waxing today :thumbup: getting ready for the MDA charity car show this weekend

My buddy starting the polishing









Some side shots


















A little front shot









Semi Booty shot









Me Tebowing with the car









Tucked away for the night so no dust falls










Almost done opcorn:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

DAMN! WAAAY TO GOOD! opcorn: :thumbup:

The paint looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Montey :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill want to see some high res pics from the show


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome. The wheels fit it perfect. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks a million times better then before. Good job


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> Ill want to see some high res pics from the show


I will have some hi Res after the show for sure



Neb said:


> looks awesome. The wheels fit it perfect. :beer:


Thanks man I decided to add a 5mm to the rear making it a total of 5mm



PLAYED TT said:


> That looks a million times better then before. Good job


I totally agree with you man :thumbup: It looks amazing in person


----------

